# New CPC-A with R.N. for 20+ experience



## lmbrents@windstream.net (May 25, 2012)

This note is for all  Coders who have been in the field for many years.....   I have been looking for a job and all i see is that the only way to get a job is if you have the experience...  In order to grow in this field and promote our new coders is to get the  big sisters involved ....  HELP!!!    Your supports means alot.   Ask your agencies if they need help and please ask them to give us ( new coders)  the opportunity..... 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## alexiruiz (Jun 1, 2012)

*Are you in Florida?*

Are you in Florida? If you are please e-mail resume to alexi.ruiz@simplyhealthcareplans.com. Thank you.


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jun 2, 2012)

Alex,  Thanks for asking but I dont live in florida.....   I sent you my resume just in case if you decided to make this job   remote.....  Again thanks......Lou


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (Jun 6, 2012)

Where are you located? It helps if you post your location so that people looking can reach out if you are near them


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in   sunny  Sugar Land, Texas!   Thanks for asking!!


----------

